# I was robbed, I tell ya'



## Halloween_Anna

Don't know how many other posts there are regarding this, I didn't find any recent ones. On the Tuesday night before Halloween, we had 12 props (pretty much everything that was outside at that point) stolen. Half of them I had made. This is the newest one - he didn't make it to his first birthday. I was so depressed Wednesday I didn't get much done. And I didn't put anything else out again until Friday morning, then had my yard cleared by midnight. 3 teenage jerks. Got them on security cam, but no one knows them. Filed report, but so what. Have to id them.
If this baby shows up on Craigslist in the Dc area, please let me know.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/299559812688774692/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear about your losses, Anna. Pretty much this is why the bulk of our display goes up on October 31 and comes down the same night. All it takes is one bad person or two to ruin the holiday, so we don't risk it.


----------



## scareme

That makes me so mad!!!! We work our butts off, for other peoples enjoyment, and then three selfish $%&#$ go and ruin it for you. Your neighbors are lucky you didn't just chuck the whole thing, as I've heard of some people doing. I have to believe karma gets them back in the end. I don't know if it helps any to know you are not alone. And we hate them as much as you do, because if someone vandalizes one haunter, they vandalize us all, as a family. I'll work on putting a curse on them tonight.


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry for your loss. Hope the spirit of "Sam" gives them what they deserve!


----------



## Copchick

Oh how aweful! Glad you made a report. You should post around the neighborhood a picture of the three thieves and hopefully someone will know them. If you post a reward, you will definitely get responses. The police can then interview the people who were ID'd. Sad to hear of your props being stolen. That sucks.


----------



## randomr8

Really sorry. Definately propagate the pics. Jackasses like these always want to brag. Post on FB and Twitter too. You never know.


----------



## Spooky1

Anna, so sorry to hear about the theft of your props. I hope the scumbags who took them get caught. I'll keep an eye out for Sam on Craig's List.


----------



## Death's Door

I hate to hear this happening and it sucks. I've had it happen to me so I know how you feel. Like Roxy and Spooky, I also put up my display and take it down on the 31st because I live near the schools so we get a lot of kid traffic. I know most of the kids enjoy seeing the display and wouldn't touch it but I consider everyone a suspect.


----------



## S L A M

Booo!!!! That sucks so bad.  I got tired of dragging my props in every night but I'm glad I did just because of the horror stories like this. Hopefully they screw up again and the get caught.


----------



## Halloween_Anna

Thanks for all of your condolences! I will get the video up if I can figure out the technology of the DVR files. There's a reason most of my props are static...lol.


----------



## akalerb

How horrible! Our haunt has always been in our garage. We have a safe neighborhood, but I have always been afraid to do much outside. It's sad that we have to worry about that. Hopefully Karma will get them sooner rather than later!!


----------



## Halloween_Anna

Here is the link to my security footage up on youtube finally. I would ask that everyone please view it so I can up my video ranking and get enough attention to ID these guys. Thanks all.


----------



## Halloween_Anna

*2014 Haunt Thieves in Action*

the security footage of my props being stolen. Grrrr.


----------



## MapThePlanet

I wish I could help!! Almost nothing worse than a thief! Sorry that it happened


----------



## Copchick

Oh man, I'd be so pissed. To me, it looks like the suv at around 3:29 pulled around to where they stashed the items and turned around passing your house. I suggest putting this on facebook and make a plea for everyone to pass along the footage. Hopefully someone will see and recognize who they are.


----------



## Hairazor

Viewed, hope you can nail the little buggers


----------



## S L A M

I hated to watch this. Any chance of catching them? Clearly kids driving their moms car!


----------



## matrixmom

I think someone had mentioned in the forum, next time arm them (the props) with doberman security circles. The let out a loud screech (high decibal) if it moved. So sorry to see your stuff gone. Dont worry - they will get theirs.


----------



## BudhagRizzo

There was a guy in the forums who posted a video on how he used the cheap Dollar Tree alarms to secure his props (but I can't find it now.) They're basically like grenades in that there's a pin in it, and when the pin is pulled, the alarm lets out a piercing screech that won't stop until you reinsert the pin. This guy basically re-hacked it so that you needed a tool to reinstall the pin. The alarm is secured to the prop in a way that it would take some time to remove it, and the pin is attached to cable and anchored to the ground. So anyone taking the prop has to take the screeching alarm with them and can't shut it for a while. It's rather genius, really!


----------



## Headless

That is just awful - I am so sorry. I would be devastated!


----------



## JustJimAZ

I shared the picture and video on every Facebook Halloween prop group I belong to. Maybe someone will see it for sale.


----------



## WingThing

Sorry I do know what you went though. I use a motion detector with lights and sound, plus two cameras. Now I also have them insured.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

That sucks. But like Roxy I don't put the bulk of my stuff out until the day before and on Halloween, but that's getting harder to do by myself. I hope some how they catch those guys then you can use them in your display to replace what they stole.


----------



## TheDarkRideBoy

I am so sorry for the loss of your props, Anna! Any luck catching the criminals?


----------



## Halloween_Anna

Not one clue unfortunately.


----------



## NytDreams

That's horrible. I wish those punks had been caught. What's a 'fun game' to them is time, energy, money and joy to the person who took the time to make/buy the props. The reality of the loss they created for another person means nothing to them. I do hope they learn a lesson about this someday in order to understand the emotional devastation and time lost they created for another person with their callous and senseless act.

I wish I had a place to bring my larger props in to at night but sadly don't as I rent a warehouse for it all and can't run down there every night, and it takes me all month to get everything up (even took a week off last year to do the yard) and still usually run up to the last minute trying to get it all taken care of. I've just been lucky all these years but I think this year will be the one where I invest in some security for it all.


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory

No luck yet? I hope you have taken a lot of pictures of the props. I suspect you will see some of them in someone's yard next year. 

I wouldn't bother with alarms or such. The lesson learned is don't put out your good stuff over night. 

I too was a victim of a thief but I caught them both. The very next yard I built a cemetery fence around my haunt. Never had a problem since but I never tempt fate.


----------



## Dead Things

It's times like this where you wish claymores were legal...although I know an air soft guy who uses black powder and chick peas.....same effect, less lasting damage. Here is the forum post that BuzzhagRizzo had mentioned. I am lucky in that I live at the end of a tear drop bay, only one way in and one way out, so I haven't had any vandalism (touch wood). http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28728&highlight=alarm


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory

Copchick said:


> Oh man, I'd be so pissed. To me, it looks like the suv at around 3:29 pulled around to where they stashed the items and turned around passing your house. I suggest putting this on facebook and make a plea for everyone to pass along the footage. Hopefully someone will see and recognize who they are.


 I would be interested in examining the unedited tape. Cop chick is on the ball and pointed out an important clue. The suspects had taken some items and later returned for additional property. I would note the time lapse between the two runs.

I would take that time and divide it by two. This would give you the approximate location where they stashed the props in a safe place, prolly one of their houses or a girlfriends house.

If you had the gumption, you could calculate the distance a vehicle would travel at the speed limit in that time frame. Plotting 360 degrees from your house you could begin to search for the suspects vehicle that either lives in the area or frequents it.

Being a pit-bull myself, I would not rest until I located them. It should be fairly easy, they are after all, morons who had stolen Halloween decorations. Never confront them. Let the police handle it after you have done all the leg work.


----------



## Otaku

OC has a good idea here. As he said, plot the radius around your house and start looking for the car. Good hunting!


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory

Everyone needs a project eh Otaku? 

What an adventure this could be.......

The game is afoot !


----------



## matrixmom

wow great work sherlock! I would have never thought of this...great idea.



Oaklawn Crematory said:


> I would be interested in examining the unedited tape. Cop chick is on the ball and pointed out an important clue. The suspects had taken some items and later returned for additional property. I would note the time lapse between the two runs.
> 
> I would take that time and divide it by two. This would give you the approximate location where they stashed the props in a safe place, prolly one of their houses or a girlfriends house.
> 
> If you had the gumption, you could calculate the distance a vehicle would travel at the speed limit in that time frame. Plotting 360 degrees from your house you could begin to search for the suspects vehicle that either lives in the area or frequents it.
> 
> Being a pit-bull myself, I would not rest until I located them. It should be fairly easy, they are after all, morons who had stolen Halloween decorations. Never confront them. Let the police handle it after you have done all the leg work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

An interesting thought; however, they could have come from anywhere and just parked their getaway car nearby. The time delay noted would simply reflect what was needed to walk to the car and back.


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory

Well, it appears to me that they drove up, exited the vehicle and took the property. They then left the area, dumped the booty and returned for a second load. 

Generally, speaking, they would only drop off the stolen property at a secured location, such as their home or the home of another they felt comfortable with. That is usually a girlfriend or another close friend. 

The safe house directly ties them to the area. They therefore are locals, former locals such as college kids or they frequent the area. 

It will take time but I think if you stick with it; you will be successful and locate the vehicle without too much difficulty. Your best bet in locating the vehicle is in the very early morning hours.......GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory

matrixmom said:


> wow great work sherlock! I would have never thought of this...great idea.


Why thank you Matrix Mom......


----------



## CreeepyCathy

So sorry about this, Halloween_Anna. That sux & I feel your frustration.

Have had it happen to me 2x. 
First time, many years ago, they stole a monster prop stuffed w/ lawn clippings; so no big deal. Me & the neighbor dressed up as monster props the night after it was stolen & waited for them to return. If we weren't so inebriated & laughing so hard, we may have caught them. 

2nd time, 3 years ago, they stole my Jigsaw Puppet/ Billy. I think I was more disappointed in humans than anything.  But, on H'ween night, my ToTers squealed out the thief. He'd been showing all the kids in the neighborhood a photo of my Jigsaw puppet, on his phone. So, I put up this sign: (btw: Jigsaw puppet was returned within the week  )










I Hope you find the people that stole your props. 

And... I Like OC's idea. I would definitely do that!


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory

OH Creepy Cathy that is sooo clever ! What a great idea! You prolly made him sh*t his pants !


----------



## MichaelMyers666

CreeepyCathy said:


> So sorry about this, Halloween_Anna. That sux & I feel your frustration.
> 
> Have had it happen to me 2x.
> First time, many years ago, they stole a monster prop stuffed w/ lawn clippings; so no big deal. Me & the neighbor dressed up as monster props the night after it was stolen & waited for them to return. If we weren't so inebriated & laughing so hard, we may have caught them.
> 
> 2nd time, 3 years ago, they stole my Jigsaw Puppet/ Billy. I think I was more disappointed in humans than anything.  But, on H'ween night, my ToTers squealed out the thief. He'd been showing all the kids in the neighborhood a photo of my Jigsaw puppet, on his phone. So, I put up this sign: (btw: Jigsaw puppet was returned within the week  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Hope you find the people that stole your props.
> 
> And... I Like OC's idea. I would definitely do that!


Hahaha that's great. It would've been amazing if it was remote controlled or something and somehow you could still control it/make it say stuff where he had it lol


----------



## MonsterJack

Oh no, that's awful! I'm too paranoid to put anything out before the 31st, about the only thing I'll leave outside is my Axworthy, since it's up high enough and they'd need tools to take it down. It's such a shame because one day just isn't enough time to really set up and break it down. A couple of our neighbor kids got arrested for tackling inflatable Santas a few years ago, the cops had them in the backseat and one of them was crying like crazy while the other was being cocky because he knew they wouldn't do anything because of their age. Between props and candy we probably spend around $500 each Halloween just to give the kids a good show.


----------



## Headless

I know this is a really old thread but does anyone use any kind of security for props? I am in the process of making some over-sized Christmas decorations to go outside our home but I am a bit worried about them "walking". I was tossing up tying fishing line to them and attaching some cans or something that if moved would make a lot of noise falling on cement to alert us to any mischief in the middle of the night. Any other ideas?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Set up a sprinkler with a motion sensor so if anyone gets close to your props, they get sprayed:devil:

And I like the tin can approach - low tech but probably very effective.


----------



## Chatty_Patti

So maddening!!😡😡 That's happened in my area with Christmas decorations. Those people called the local news and they posted their security video on air. Call the newspaper where they can post in community news. Also, there must be local Facebook sites that alert your township or borough of incidents going on. I hope you catch those little monsters!!


----------

